# perch cant hide now



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1733150363420785


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Very cool! Have you used the panoptix trolling at all? How do you like it?

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

if i dropped that kind of coin on it my wife would remove body parts


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Hahaha, I hear ya!!!

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Couldn't get the video to play.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

doesn't look likes he's wearing a suit...


----------

